# Dubai water problem



## Daniel111 (Dec 30, 2010)

I've heard the water there causes loads of hair problems namely hairfall, brittle hair etc. Have you guys found a way around it?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I hear this alot from friends but it is funny that the hair loss is in a specific pattern like the normal balding patterns....  One year later, my hair is not falling out nor brittle at all. You hair follicle and hair growth is controlled by genes and your body, not the external environment once it becomes a strand of hair. Do not skimp on hair care and hair products. I will say that some of the shampoos/conditioners that I use the same back home vs here are not the same product or quality. They leave my hair limp and lifeless. Buy quality hair products from the salon. 

That said, some people get a shower head attachment that is suppose to filter out some of the 'bad' stuff and save your hair. You can find this product throughout dubai and the uae. Some people will say it works, some say it wont. I would like to know what it is filtering out.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Firstly, if you don't have hereditary hair loss then your hair may either not be affected or will be slightly so.

Secondly, if you do have hair loss in the family then the water here will only accelerate or accentuate that. Since the hair in the areas that are thinning is weak, the wrong type of water may only weaken them further and accelerate the process or make it worse. That's what happened to me.


----------



## CdnGirl (Jan 2, 2011)

Hmm, can anyone recommend a good water filter for the shower?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The water is desalinated and so has a slightly different composition to what people are used to elsewhere. These side-effect will pass once you get used to it.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Just use a conditioner. And the filter... is just to get rid of limescale!


----------



## Daniel111 (Dec 30, 2010)

Since i'm a guy with short hair. I believe using bottled water once or twice a week to wash off will be a good Idea???


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You are kidding right ? "That's story up bro"..rumours...

The water here is good for drinking and showering purposes I have not experienced any problems so far. I do not know why some people still think that water is not good. It might not be good if your pipes are rusted.. which I doubt since everything here is "still" new and the materials used are better than the ones used 20 years ago.

Here the Water is desalinated to extract salt/ minerals so it is suitable for human consumption. 

The world's largest desalination plant is the Jebel Ali Desalination Plant in the UAE. It is a dual-purpose facility that uses multi-stage flash distillation and is capable of producing 300 million cubic metres of water per year or more I think.

The water here is good bro.... no worries. Be concerned about the bottle water out there with no information about the minerals on it. Chances are you have been drinking tap water...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Daniel111 said:


> Since i'm a guy with short hair. I believe using bottled water once or twice a week to wash off will be a good Idea???


You may wash your hair with bottled water if you wish, but as Elphaba has stated, your hair loss will settle down after a few months. I also experienced quite a lot of hair loss (though I do seem to have the same amount of hair on my head despite the fair amount covering my bathroom floor as my hair seems to grow a lot quicker) but this has settled down. Investing in quality products will also help improve the health of your hair and reduce the hair loss.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> You may wash your hair with bottled water if you wish, but as Elphaba has stated, your hair loss will settle down after a few months. I also experienced quite a lot of hair loss (though I do seem to have the same amount of hair on my head despite the fair amount covering my bathroom floor as my hair seems to grow a lot quicker) but this has settled down. Investing in quality products will also help improve the health of your hair and reduce the hair loss.



Bottled water? Too expensive and a waste of water!* Add 2 tbsp baking soda* to your regular amount of hair shampoo in your hand or sprinkle on your head and wash as normal.

*Baking soda *will act as a deep cleanser as well as a hair volumizer. It is incredible.
You can also add it the same way to your facewash for a deeper clean and skin softening scrub.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

AndreaMarshall said:


> Bottled water? Too expensive and a waste of water!* Add 2 tbsp baking soda* to your regular amount of hair shampoo in your hand or sprinkle on your head and wash as normal.
> 
> *Baking soda *will act as a deep cleanser as well as a hair volumizer. It is incredible.
> You can also add it the same way to your facewash for a deeper clean and skin softening scrub.


Considering you can get a 5 litre bottle for 2.50aed I would hardly say it is expensive!!
Where do you get the baking soda? I have only been able to find the small 150gm as opposed to the 500gm or 1kg packs I used to get back home and used to use for my washing and many other purposes.


----------



## Barry2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. I will have to look in to this...but it seems like its not a problem after you get used to it.


----------



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

I have experienced thinning hair since using the water here.
I found an article in a magazine explaining they use a lot of calcium in the water which leaves a residue weakens the hair follicle, resulting with falling hair.
I use a good salon products from my uk hairdresser and advised to do the final rinse with bottled water.
This has helped, but my hair is still not in the condition it was prior to moving here.


----------

